# Caller ID on all TVs?



## mikelbeck (Oct 5, 2010)

I have 2 x HR24s, 1 x H24 and 2 x D12s. There is a DECA connected to the switch so (I assume) all of the receivers can talk to each other.

If I connect a phone line to one of the HR24s so I can get caller ID on the screen will it work on ALL of the receivers or only the one it's connected to?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Nope, caller ID will only display on the receiver that has a phone line connected to it. It would be nice it if did but it doesn't.


----------



## mikelbeck (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, that sucks. 

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

RAD said:


> Nope, caller ID will only display on the receiver that has a phone line connected to it. It would be nice it if did but it doesn't.


And it doesn't always show up on the ones that ARE connected.


----------



## mikelbeck (Oct 5, 2010)

Kapeman said:


> And it doesn't always show up on the ones that ARE connected.


Yeah, I've noticed that. I've got a phone line now connected to my "main" HR24 and it's kind of hit and miss - it shows up once in a while. It's better than nothing, I guess but it would be nice if it worked all the time.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

mikelbeck said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that. I've got a phone line now connected to my "main" HR24 and it's kind of hit and miss - it shows up once in a while. It's better than nothing, I guess but it would be nice if it worked all the time.


I had better luck with my HR20-700 than the HR24.

You would think they would have that one figured out by now.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

It appears on my connected HR24-200, we just have to wait until the second ring, but this is a limitation in the data rate caller ID is sent.

If a DirectTV programmer is bored one day, transmitting Caller ID information from a connected receiver over DECA to be displayed on other receivers, would be a very welcome feature add ;-)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> Nope, caller ID will only display on the receiver that has a phone line connected to it. It would be nice it if did but it doesn't.


Someone said a while back that they had Caller ID working on units without a phone line that were hooked up to the same SWM/DECA cloud. I can't find that post now but I'm sure I saw it at one time.


----------



## MalcolmG (Jul 25, 2007)

Caller ID comes over the LAN if you have a service like My Qwest, no phone line connection to any receiver needed. However, I find it works less often than the hit or miss Caller ID seen with a phone line connected.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

somtime the caller id work on my hd24 100 .


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Kapeman said:


> And it doesn't always show up on the ones that ARE connected.


Mine Is Not Hit Or Miss. It Is Miss as in I don't get it at all with my HR24-500. Hopefully, that will change with forthcoming NRs.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Mine Is Not Hit Or Miss. It Is Miss as in I don't get it at all with my HR24-500. Hopefully, that will change with forthcoming NRs.


Works every time here on my HR24-500.

I have never had a caller id issue on any of my HR's all thru the years. I've stated it before, and I still think, that it is a home wiring or provider issue and not an issue with the HR's.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

richierich said:


> Mine Is Not Hit Or Miss. It Is Miss as in I don't get it at all with my HR24-500. Hopefully, that will change with forthcoming NRs.


For the most part, caller ID on my 24-500 doesn't work. It will work for a couple of days after a reboot and then it will stop. I just reboot the DVR when I get tired of missing the notices and have a 10 minute window when I'm not watching TV.

I'm really hoping they fix this soon because it doesn't happen on my 5 other DVR's.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine has Never Worked on my HR24-500 and I thought I read a Post where it had supposedly been Fixed.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Someone said a while back that they had Caller ID working on units without a phone line that were hooked up to the same SWM/DECA cloud. I can't find that post now but I'm sure I saw it at one time.


I was looking too, it was swm but prior to deca. iirc was swm lnb.

and hr24-100 cid never worked here, same line works on hr21-100.. line voltages good too. odd.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I've never had a Caller ID issue and have a HR24-100 and R22-100. Phone service is via Comcast.

- Merg


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

wonder if hr24-100 is sensitive to dsl, have tried multiple filters even unhooked house from NIC box and ran direct from box-filter-hr24.
nothing works, phone tests do pass though.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I've never had a Caller ID issue and have a HR24-100 and R22-100. Phone service is via Comcast.
> 
> - Merg


There's a good chance the problem is with your ATA. Half of the time Caller ID issues are going to be on the phone company side, and it's even worse with VoIP and cable companies. Everyone's CallerID implementation varies and is not 100% reliable.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I've *never* had a Caller ID issue and have a HR24-100 and R22-100. Phone service is via Comcast.
> 
> - Merg





JosephB said:


> There's a good chance the problem is with your ATA. Half of the time Caller ID issues are going to be on the phone company side, and it's even worse with VoIP and cable companies. Everyone's CallerID implementation varies and is not 100% reliable.


Think you misread my post.

- Merg


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Think you misread my post.
> 
> - Merg


I think I did too  Still, my main point stands, I know people with Charter phone and the caller id is flakey even with their phones with built in caller ID.


----------

